# 7 year shelf life egg crystals (powder) OvaEasy



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

https://nutriom.com/

I decided to try these out and to my surprise they taste like eggs obviously not as good as farm fresh but rather close to the ones you would get at major stores like an evil wamart or a safeway/costco ect..

Of course they have limits since the result will always be a liquid beaten style egg so cant get your egg salad or hard/soft boiled eggs and such. But can use it to make french toast (or even get their french toast ready mix), pancakes, and other recipes that require eggs. of course scrambled eggs or omelets as well.






their official video getting people to try it at an event/show.

Edit: in the video he mentions once you open it you get 1 year to use it up so if you get the large cans you dont have to eat the 106 equivalence of eggs in a short time lol.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I store the Emergency Essentials eggs that states around a 10 year shelf life. I have my own chickens but would use powdered eggs for items like you mention such as pancakes, during the winder when the gals slow down their laying.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> I store the Emergency Essentials eggs that states around a 10 year shelf life. I have my own chickens but would use powdered eggs for items like you mention such as pancakes, during the winder when the gals slow down their laying.


do they use lower heat dehydration like the OvaEasy? because that maintains more of the nutrients that higher temp dehydration takes away which is why freeze dried is preferred with most foods but not sure if that works with eggs lol.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Quantum Donut said:


> do they use lower heat dehydration like the OvaEasy? because that maintains more of the nutrients that higher temp dehydration takes away which is why freeze dried is preferred with most foods but not sure if that works with eggs lol.


Don't know & really don't care. I just want a backup for fresh eggs and nutrition is not critical for me with this product. In this case, the eggs aren't the star of the show but are just an ingredient to be used with my rather large stores of wheat.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you need to realize there's a balance between $$$$$ and any possible advantages between products ... $86 for a #10 can ????? - you can buy regular dried eggs for under $25 any day of the week - sometimes there's deals for $20/can .... the advantages just don't compute for a prepper stocking deep item ....


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> you need to realize there's a balance between $$$$$ and any possible advantages between products ... $86 for a #10 can ????? - you can buy regular dried eggs for under $25 any day of the week - sometimes there's deals for $20/can .... the advantages just don't compute for a prepper stocking deep item ....


ya but only if they are for things where you dont need the nutrients like ******* said if you need to use it as a staple for nutrition the cheaper stuff can lead to malnutrition if you depend on it to much due to their process and having to add things to it for anti-caking. if the other product is comparable then yes its better if not then its only good as an ingredient . stock piling wheat in a small apartment is not an option for me or others in the same situation so we have to ensure what we get is healthy and hasnt had all its nutrients dried out of it.  I will have to look into the other brands and see if any of them are worth it at best i could perhaps get some of the cheap ones combined with storing some flour for long term and the OvaEasy for scramble/omelets/skillets where the egg is more of a staple.

i do think about the money a lot being a broke student trying to finish my degree and climb out of poverty so i would rather spend a little more on something that will provide what i need then less on something that can only be used as an ingredient lol. But ya if you have the room or resources for storing wheat and other stuff to make recipes where eggs are just and after thought then the cheaper ones are fine as long as they didnt add to many chemicals to it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Quantum Donut said:


> i do think about the money a lot being a broke student trying to finish my degree and climb out of poverty so i would rather spend a little more on something that will provide what i need then less on something that can only be used as an ingredient lol. But ya if you have the room or resources for storing wheat and other stuff to make recipes where eggs are just and after thought then the cheaper ones are fine as long as they didnt add to many chemicals to it.


Being a broke student, it is even more important you find value with your nutrition. I HIGHLY suggest you putting up your own stores of staples & staying away from these expensive sites. 6 gallon pails take up very little space, as you can stack then 5 high or so. Those 6 pails could hold over 200 lbs of food that would last over 30 years.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> Being a broke student, it is even more important you find value with your nutrition. I HIGHLY suggest you putting up your own stores of staples & staying away from these expensive sites. 6 gallon pails take up very little space, as you can stack then 5 high or so. Those 6 pails could hold over 200 lbs of food that would last over 30 years.


space is limited because i am a gunsmithing student i have in addition to my computer area a work bench for the hands on lab projects which takes up more space then the computer area my kitchen is to small meaning no room for a grain mill or any of those extras barely enough room for the small amount of dishes and cookware i have. no floor freezer and the fridge/freezer is not very big so no only do i have to maximize space i need to ensure that what is using that space is something i can actually work with as well as gain enough nutrition from or it ends up being useless . and since flour does not take well to long term storage like the grain it comes from (wheat) that would mean finding a spot for a hand crank grain mill which is around a 200 dollar expense. Unless i can find a job that fits into my ability that can work with my bad back (slipped lower left disc 8 months ago recent aggravation made it worse 1 month ago) meaning no lifting and my entire work history is jobs where i was always lifting 40 lbs or more . i could try security but so far they either want LEO/military experience or reliable car and i have neither.

perhaps if i can get permission to mount some shelves near the ceiling and store some stuff in 2 gallon buckets so the weight dont bring the shelf down lol. just with all my tools and work spaces space is very limited and no space to grind the wheat


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Quantum Donut said:


> ya but only if they are for things where you dont need the nutrients like ******* said if you need to use it as a staple for nutrition the cheaper stuff can lead to malnutrition if you depend on it to much due to their process and having to add things to it for anti-caking. if the other product is comparable then yes its better if not then its only good as an ingredient . stock piling wheat in a small apartment is not an option for me or others in the same situation so we have to ensure what we get is healthy and hasnt had all its nutrients dried out of it. I will have to look into the other brands and see if any of them are worth it at best i could perhaps get some of the cheap ones combined with storing some flour for long term and the OvaEasy for scramble/omelets/skillets where the egg is more of a staple.
> 
> i do think about the money a lot being a broke student trying to finish my degree and climb out of poverty so i would rather spend a little more on something that will provide what i need then less on something that can only be used as an ingredient lol. But ya if you have the room or resources for storing wheat and other stuff to make recipes where eggs are just and after thought then the cheaper ones are fine as long as they didnt add to many chemicals to it.


you getting a cut here somewhere???? - you seem VERY overly concerned to be hawking this product?

having a limited storage of food because you wasted it on overpriced BS - or not having a necessary item because you unwisely purchased the latest useless slickery >>>>> a very longtime ill of the prepper


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> you getting a cut here somewhere???? - you seem VERY overly concerned to be hawking this product?
> 
> having a limited storage of food because you wasted it on overpriced BS - or not having a necessary item because you unwisely purchased the latest useless slickery >>>>> a very longtime ill of the prepper


lol thats the first place you go to? buying something that wont provide me any energy would be a bad purchase no matter how cheap it is it would be 100% wasted space this is common sense also you can tell if some one is getting a cut by looking at the link pretty obvious its the standard link and not an affiliate link. as i said if i had the room and resources to store wheat and grind it then yes the other stuff would be better since the wheat would be the primary energy/nutrition when you can find a way to fit a hand crank grain mill and buckets of wheat on top of buckets of rice/beans and canned goods in a small apartment where i still need a bed, place for my clothing, place for my computer, and gunsmithing work bench for my classes and gun maintenance please let me know oh and it has to cost less then a total budget of 200-300 dollars lol. i have to minimize my range time because of the cost off ammo until i have enough saved up to invest in reloading supplies in my case the eggs will often be a solo item possibly some meat for the first month of a disaster. so if they dont give me any thing how am i saving money when i could get the same effect from eating cardboard soup? and as i said if i can find evidence that they have the same nutrition level in other words their process does not leach out the good stuff and no chemicals added then i will be happy to switch but so far they all see to have stuff added to replace what is lost when they dehydrate at a high temp.

also if you actually read i agreed with ******* for his situation however i am not the only apartment prepper in the world whose ability to do wheat is not likely. it is not just the space needed to store the wheat its the work space needed to grind it not to mention i cant have solar power here so my cooking methods when the grid is down will be sterno, propane, and alcohol stove near an open window since the electric stove/oven will be useless. baking bread would be a difficult task and use a lot of fuel which again means more space taken up. im thinking about the over all big picture bread is not an absolute requirement neither is wheat sure it would be nice but unless they let me knock out the wall to my neighbors and anex their apartment dont see me having the space. I also have electric floor board heating meaning nothing can be stored with in a certain distance to them further limiting my options.

but with your reply it seems like you are getting a cut to bad mouth anything other then your preference  < same logic you used. we just all dont have the luxary of a basement/attic and back yard garden lol. any how believe what you will you are welcome to your opinion 

also i have already said that will look into the cheaper ones and see if they are suitable i will likely try one of them and do scrambled eggs breakfast daily and see how it effects my energy if there is no drop then sure ill switch to the cheaper one but most of the low cost ones i have tried have anti-caking agents and chemicals added in to replace lost nutrients some even made me sick some just gave me no energy i will try the brand ******* mentioned cause it does not show anything but eggs in the ingredients so perhaps its as a good.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Quantum Donut said:


> also if you actually read i agreed with ******* for his situation however i am not the only apartment prepper in the world whose ability to do wheat is not likely. it is not just the space needed to store the wheat its the work space needed to grind it not to mention i cant have solar power here so my cooking methods when the grid is down will be sterno, propane, and alcohol stove near an open window since the electric stove/oven will be useless. baking bread would be a difficult task and use a lot of fuel which again means more space taken up. im thinking about the over all big picture bread is not an absolute requirement neither is wheat sure it would be nice but unless they let me knock out the wall to my neighbors and anex their apartment dont see me having the space. I also have electric floor board heating meaning nothing can be stored with in a certain distance to them further limiting my options.


I think maybe in your situation, you might look at items that can last a long time & require no cooking. Seem to me, last thing you'd want is neighbors & others smelling home cooked food. I keep lots of Spam and lots of peanut butter. Right now, Spam is too unhealthy to be a part of my current diet but those same characteristics, high fat, salt, etc., make it a perfect prepper food. It can last mostly forever plus it goes real well with eggs.  Now I do eat a LOT of peanut butter and keep a lot on hand. Sometimes on a weekend where I'm working outside all day, it can be my breakfast & lunch. Every time I shop at Sam's Club, I come back with many of the large containers. Since I eat so much of it, it constantly gets rotated & stays fresh but could feed us for weeks.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

******* said:


> I think maybe in your situation, you might look at items that can last a long time & require no cooking. Seem to me, last thing you'd want is neighbors & others smelling home cooked food. I keep lots of Spam and lots of peanut butter. Right now, Spam is too unhealthy to be a part of my current diet but those same characteristics, high fat, salt, etc., make it a perfect prepper food. It can last mostly forever plus it goes real well with eggs.  Now I do eat a LOT of peanut butter and keep a lot on hand. Sometimes on a weekend where I'm working outside all day, it can be my breakfast & lunch. Every time I shop at Sam's Club, I come back with many of the large containers. Since I eat so much of it, it constantly gets rotated & stays fresh but could feed us for weeks.


spam is not worth considering at all lol i cant even eat it at all or i will be puking for hours for the early months i got freeze dried mountain house since that is light and easy to store on small shelves. i even had a tension rod in the closet giving me a shelf to set the pouches/cans on with those there is no smell since after i boil the water i can close the window. if a disaster goes for more then 3 months im screwed no matter what if it has to be a bug in as there is no way i can store years worth of food as well as ammo/reloading/archery and such and not many ways to secure an apartment soon as the marauders come ill die in a glorious battle hopefully killing at least half of their group .

currently all my long term preps are for local short term stuff such as flooding, fire, tornado or if we end up under martial law due to the antifa riots for 6 months or less. if its long term and i can not bug out i can lay low for a few month then try a tactical escape to the mountains at night after most of the people have died off and most of the groups that form will tend to operate at day light and party at night making it safer not to mention hiding in the darkness. it is one reason i focus more on skills then over all preps but still need something till i can get to the mountains. cant really afford to stash a cache and prey no metal detecting hobbyist finds it lol but i already got some locations and paths to head for but i have to have advanced warning or im stuck hunkering down till it settles down enough.

also there is powdered peanut butter i plan to try if it is not loaded with chemicals although im pretty sure they remove most of the oil and fat for it to have a longer shelf life.

but like i said ill try that emergency essentials egg powder out if its just as good ill swap to it.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Canned chicken? Other canned meat products? Eggs are super cheap right now. I've considered dehydrating my own at some point. If you don't have a dehydrator, maybe someone else has one they would loan you? If you don't want to give them too much information on what you're doing, tell them you're wanting to make your own backpack foods.

Egg-cellent Dehydrated Eggs | Backcountry Paleo


----------

